# Help with Macro in excel - Convert Rows to Repeating Columns



## kamote (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to macro. Hope you can help me with my problem. I've been stuck with this for a week with no result. 

I have this table:

001 002 003 004
111 115 119 123
112 116 120 124
113 117 121 125

Let's say, the first row are the StoreID and all other digits below them are the ProductID

I want to convert this table into something like this:
001 111
001 112
001 113
002 115
002 116
002 117
003 119
003 120
003 121
004 123
004 124
004 125

I haven't made any macro before in MS Excel and this one is really getting the breath out of me.

Hope you can help me please.. I'd really appreciate it. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

is this just a "one off" thing or do you have many sheets to convert? Because for one or a few sheets, it is not a lot of work to do manually...probably take a few minutes ( I 'll explain if you need)

to automate I can do it, but I need to build some loops and references to refer to the columns and ranges to move to a new list...it's a bit of work.

Please confirm also if it is only 4 columns, and or if the column count varies


----------

